# New Coronavirus words



## Costas (Apr 15, 2020)

From Covidiot to doomscrolling - How coronavirus is changing our language

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/apr/15/from-covidiot-to-doomscrolling-how-coronavirus-is-changing-our-language


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ. Μια και έβγαλε κι η ΠΕΜ γλωσσάρι για τον κορονοϊό, θα πρέπει να στήσουμε κι εμείς εδώ το δικό μας.

https://pem.gr/glossari-tis-pem-gia-ton-koronoio/


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 18, 2020)

Νια μαζέψουμε και τις δικές μας καινούργιες λέξεις, π.χ.:

*κορονιασμένος*: μολυσμένος από κοροναϊό
*ξεκορονιάζω*: απολυμαίνω (π.χ. ψώνια) για να απαλλάξω από κοροναϊό
*κορονοπληγείς/-πληγείσα/-πληγέν*: ασθενής με COVID-19

...κ.λπ. κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2020)

Ο Μάνος Βουλαρίνος παρουσίασε στο athensvoice.gr «Λέξεις και φράσεις που θα γίνουν της μόδας μετά την πανδημία», αλλά δεν ενθουσιάστηκα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2020)

Η ευχή σήμερα είναι «*Καλή αποκορονοποίηση**». Και το Πάσχα του χρόνου, που είναι 2 Μαΐου, να μπορούμε να αμοληθούμε ελεύθερα.


* Στα αγγλικά είναι καλύτερο: decoronization.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2020)

Σίγουρα δεν θα πρέπει να λείπει το *τρικίνι*.


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2020)

...
Από τις 3 Δεκέμβρη του 2019, που εντοπίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στην περιοχή Γιουχάν της Κίνας η λοίμωξη που στη συνέχεια ονομάστηκε COVID-19, έχει πληγεί σχεδόν το σύνολο του πλανήτη – γεγονός που υποχρέωσε πολλές κυβερνήσεις να κηρύξουν τις χώρες τους σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης, ενώ, τον Μάρτιο του 2020, ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας χαρακτήρισε την ασθένεια πανδημία. Σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις, γίνεται φανερή η ανάγκη της αποτελεσματικότερης επικοινωνίας, που θα βασίζεται όχι μόνο στην ακρίβεια των πληροφοριών, αλλά και στη σαφή διατύπωσή τους, χωρίς περιθώρια παρεξηγήσεων. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η κατανόηση καθίσταται κυριολεκτικά ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου.

Στο πιο πάνω πλαίσιο, εκτός από την αυξημένη κατανόηση του λεξιλογίου, είναι σημαντικό να υπάρχει συνέπεια στην ορολογία που χρησιμοποιούμε, τόσο στον προφορικό όσο και στον γραπτό λόγο. Το γλωσσάριο που παρουσιάζουμε εδώ έχει σχεδιαστεί ακριβώς με βάση αυτή την αρχή, για χρήση από επαγγελματίες της γλώσσας και από υπεύθυνους για τη διάδοση των πληροφοριών σχετικά με την πανδημία COVID-19. Οι όροι που περιέχει προέρχονται από διάφορους κλάδους της ιατρικής και της κοινωνιολογίας, σύντομα όμως θα συμπεριληφθούν και οι συνηθέστερες από τις λέξεις που παρατηρούμε να αναφύονται στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης για να εκφράσουν σκέψεις, θέσεις και διαθέσεις με πολυποίκιλες προελεύσεις. Παρά την ταχύτητα με την οποία συντάχθηκε το γλωσσάριο, φροντίσαμε πάνω απ’ όλα την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης πληροφορίας, ώστε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα εργαλείο που θα διευκολύνει την επικοινωνία – με την επιφύλαξη ότι μερικές έννοιες είναι υπό διερεύνηση και ότι η παρακολούθηση της εξέλιξή τους θα παρουσιάζεται με συνεχή ενημέρωση και βελτίωση του περιεχομένου.

Πάνω από 300 λέξεις, αλλά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε, ενημερώνεται συνεχώς με νέες λέξεις και έννοιες. Συγχωρήστε μας τα τυπογραφικά λάθη (που θα διορθώσουμε αργότερα), δώσαμε προτεραιότητα στην πληροφορία.

*https://covid19.algolysis.com/glossary*


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2020)

Ένας φίλος μού έστειλε κι αυτό:

https://theconversation.com/coronav...rds-and-phrases-and-that-helps-us-cope-136909


----------



## anepipsogos (May 2, 2020)

nickel said:


> Μια και έβγαλε κι η ΠΕΜ γλωσσάρι για τον κορονοϊό, θα πρέπει να στήσουμε κι εμείς εδώ το δικό μας.
> 
> https://pem.gr/glossari-tis-pem-gia-ton-koronoio/



Περί lockdown ο λόγος..

Πώς το μεταφράζουμε; «Απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας» λέει, η ΠΕΜ μεταξύ άλλων.
Ελάτε τώρα! Εδώ το καλό πράμα:

Lockdown: κατακλείδωμα
lockdown measures: μέτρα κατακλειδώματος 
lockdown rules: κανόνες κατακλειδώματος

http://www.eleto.gr/download/Bodies/COVID-19_ELETO-Glossaries.pdf

Άντλησαν το εντελώς σπάνιο ρήμα «κατακλειδώνω» από το ερωτικό μυθιστόρημα του 14ου-15ου αιώνα «Διήγησις του Αχιλλέως», και θεώρησαν ότι είμαστε ok...


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2020)

Δε θα το πάρεις προσωπικά ελπίζω  αλλά εμένα μ' αρέσει το *κατακλείδωμα*. Το βρίσκω αρκετά υποβλητικό, και δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν το βρήκαν σε κείμενο παλιό, αρκεί που μπορεί να παίξει το ρόλο του σήμερα.

Υ.Γ. Τώρα βλέπω ότι αίτιος για το κατακλείδωμα είναι η Ελετώ. Δεν το είχα δει, ορκίζομαι! Η αντίδρασή μου ήταν αληθινά αυθόρμητη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2020)

Ο Τσιόδρας πάντως είπε ότι ο Μπαμπινιώτης του είπε ότι «είναι ένα απαγορευτικό» και άρχισε και χρησιμοποιεί το απαγορευτικό. Απόπλου, ίσως.

Δεν με ενοχλεί να παίρνεις κάπως σαν προφόρμα μια λεκτική μορφή που έχει υπάρξει, αλλά τότε γιατί όχι «κατωκλείδωμα»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν με ενοχλεί να παίρνεις κάπως σαν προφόρμα μια λεκτική μορφή που έχει υπάρξει, αλλά τότε γιατί όχι «κατωκλείδωμα»;



Ε, ναι, του διαβόλου πράγματα είναι αυτά:


----------



## anepipsogos (May 2, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> αλλά τότε γιατί όχι «κατωκλείδωμα»;



Ίσως για να μην προκληθούν συνειρμοί με τη "ζώνη αγνότητας", που θα μπορούσες να την πεις κι έτσι:lol:


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2020)

*Καθολική καραντίνα*. Το προτιμώ από την _ολική καραντίνα_ και τη _μαζική καραντίνα_. Υπάρχει και ο _εγκλεισμός_. Δεν με πειράζει το _κατακλείδωμα_, αλλά είναι μάλλον περιττό.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> ...
> http://www.eleto.gr/download/Bodies/COVID-19_ELETO-Glossaries.pdf
> 
> Άντλησαν το εντελώς σπάνιο ρήμα «κατακλειδώνω» από το ερωτικό μυθιστόρημα του 14ου-15ου αιώνα «Διήγησις του Αχιλλέως», και θεώρησαν ότι είμαστε ok...



Στο γλωσσάρι που παραπέμπει το λίνκι αυτό δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το «κατακλείδωμα», αλλά το lockdown αποδίδεται παντού με το «γενικό κλείσιμο».

Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι προτάθηκε το «κατακλείδωμα» —μάλιστα είδα σήμερα στο FB ποστ μέλους της ΕΛΕΤΟ που έγραφε ότι εξετάστηκε αυτή η λέξη για την απόδοση του lockdown— αλλά όπως φαίνεται, τελικά δεν επικράτησε. Και ίσως σε προηγούμενη εκδοχή του γλωσσαριού να υπήρχε το «κατακλείδωμα», όμως στο τελικό καταποντίστηκε.

Εν κατακλείδι, το σχετικό λήμμα από το 15τομο του Δημητράκου:





Για να πω την αλήθεια, πέρα από την προέλευση και τη σπανιότητά του, το «κατακλείδωμα» και το «κατακλειδώνω» δεν με ξενίζει, γιατί είναι κοινό και φυσιολογικό στη δημοτική το πρόθημα κατα- για να δηλώσει μια πράξη στον υπερθετικό βαθμό. Με κατασκοτώνει όμως η πρακτική της ανάσυρσης και νεκρανάστασης από τον Δημητράκο (δηλαδή από παλαιότερες εποχές της γλώσσας) και η «νομιμοποίησή» του μόνο και μόνο επειδή προϋπήρξε, ενώ αν ήταν λεξιπλασία σημερινή, φρέσκια και λαϊκή, όχι ορολογική και σοβαροφανής, δεν θα είχα τέτοιους ενδοιασμούς.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2020)

nickel said:


> *Καθολική καραντίνα*. Το προτιμώ από την _ολική καραντίνα_ και τη _μαζική καραντίνα_. Υπάρχει και ο _εγκλεισμός_. Δεν με πειράζει το _κατακλείδωμα_, αλλά είναι μάλλον περιττό.







:twit:


----------



## anepipsogos (May 2, 2020)

daeman said:


> Στο γλωσσάρι που παραπέμπει το λίνκι αυτό δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το «κατακλείδωμα», αλλά το lockdown αποδίδεται παντού με το «γενικό κλείσιμο».



Τι να πω; Εγώ εξακολουθώ να βλέπω στην ιστοσελίδα τους «κατακλείδωμα»
http://www.eleto.gr/gr/reception.htm
Βέβαια όταν κλικάρει κανείς τη σελίδα ΛΕΞΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΡΙΑ βλέπει κάτω κάτω ένδειξη «Έκδοση 2». Ωστόσο κλικάροντας βγαίνει πάλι η έκδοση 1 όπου αναγράφεται το «κατακλείδωμα»
http://www.eleto.gr/gr/LexicaAndGlossaries.htm

Επί της ουσίας, τώρα, εάν όντως το απέσυραν, ομολογώ ότι χαίρομαι, γιατί πολύ κακόζηλο μου φαινόταν για να παριστά το τεκταινόμενο δράμα μας. (γούστα είναι αυτά)
Υποθετικός διάλογος:
-Έλα Βαγγέλη, τάμαθες;
-Όχι, τι έγινε;
-Κατακλείδωμα, ρε Βαγγέλη, έχουμε, άκου τι έγινε! Κατακλείδωμα, πώς να στο πω;


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Τι να πω; Εγώ εξακολουθώ να βλέπω στην ιστοσελίδα τους «κατακλείδωμα»
> http://www.eleto.gr/gr/reception.htm
> Βέβαια όταν κλικάρει κανείς τη σελίδα ΛΕΞΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΡΙΑ βλέπει κάτω κάτω ένδειξη «Έκδοση 2». Ωστόσο κλικάροντας βγαίνει πάλι η έκδοση 1 όπου αναγράφεται το «κατακλείδωμα»
> http://www.eleto.gr/gr/LexicaAndGlossaries.htm



Τι να πω κι εγώ; Μόλις ανοίξω το γλωσσάρι, μπαίνοντας είτε από την κορυφή της σελίδας στο http://www.eleto.gr/gr/reception.htm, είτε από το http://www.eleto.gr/gr/LexicaAndGlossaries.htm, βλέπω μόνο την «Έκδοση 2» και δεν βρίσκω «κατακλείδωμα». Εκτός από το στάνταρ browser μου, την Opera, δοκίμασα και με άλλα μόλις τώρα, το Chrome και το Firefox, και πάλι «γενικό κλείσιμο» βλέπω. 

Τεσπά, δεν έχει σημασία, ο λόγος σου μου φτάνει, δεν έχω λόγο να τον αμφισβητήσω, ίσα ίσα, άλλωστε έχω και τη μαρτυρία από μέσα για το «κατακλείδωμα», το ποστ μέλους της ΕΛΕΤΟ που ανέφερα. Μάλλον τεχνικό θα είναι το θέμα· ίσως το ιστοπλοϊκό σου βγάζει την προηγούμενη έκδοση επειδή αυτήν είχες πρωτοδεί και την έχει κασάρει έτσι. Το καλό είναι ότι απ' ό,τι βλέπω αποσύρθηκε, γιατί τελικά, βλέποντας και το παράδειγμα που δίνεις, δε μ' αρέσει. :)


----------



## dharvatis (May 2, 2020)

Πολιτικός βγάζει λόγο, που τραβάει σε μάκρος. Βλέποντας ότι το κοινό του αρχίζει να δυσανασχετεί, και φοβούμενος μην τους χάσει, αρχίζει να λέει «Εν κατακλείδι...» και «Εν κατακλείδι...», δήθεν ότι πλησιάζει στο τέλος - χωρίς όμως να σταματά. Ώσπου ένας ακροατής τού φωνάζει: «Ε κατακλείδωσέ το πια, γιατί μας πόνεσαν οι κλειδώσεις μας!».
(ανέκδοτο του προηγούμενου αιώνα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2020)

Το «λεξικό» του κορονοϊού από το Protagon

(με όχι πολλές νέες λέξεις, πάντως)


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2020)

Το εγκεκριμένο (από το ΓΕΣΥ της ΕΛΕΤΟ) γλωσσάριο όρων της πανδημίας CONVID-19 είναι το συνημμένο (καλό είναι να τα διατηρούμε κι εδώ). Ό,τι δεν είναι εκεί μέσα ήταν απλώς πρόταση που απορρίφθηκε.


----------



## anepipsogos (May 3, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το εγκεκριμένο (από το ΓΕΣΥ της ΕΛΕΤΟ) γλωσσάριο όρων της πανδημίας CONVID-19 είναι το συνημμένο (καλό είναι να τα διατηρούμε κι εδώ). Ό,τι δεν είναι εκεί μέσα ήταν απλώς πρόταση που απορρίφθηκε.



Το αναφερόμενο συνημμένο είναι η έκδοση 2. 
Ό,τι περιείχετο λοιπόν στην από 14/4 Έκδοση 1, στην οποία αναφερόμουν, ήταν επίσης εγκεκριμένο από το ΓΕΣΥ.
Οπότε, από 14/4 (1η έκδοση) έως 28/4 (2η έκδοση) το εγκεκριμένο μετάφρασμα της ΕΛΕΤΟ για το lockdown ήταν "κατακλείδωμα".

Για την ιστορία όλα αυτά -μια και γλυτώσαμε το κεφαλοκλείδωμα...


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2020)

Α, μάλιστα. Άρα πρέπει να μεσολάβησε εποικοδομητική κριτική.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 4, 2020)

nickel said:


> *Καθολική καραντίνα*. Το προτιμώ από την _ολική καραντίνα_ και τη _μαζική καραντίνα_. Υπάρχει και ο _εγκλεισμός_. Δεν με πειράζει το _κατακλείδωμα_, αλλά είναι μάλλον περιττό.



Υπάρχει όμως ήδη κάποια σύγχυση εδώ, έτσι; Ο κόσμος αναφέρεται στην απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας ως «καραντίνα», ακόμα κι όταν επιτρέπεται να βγει από τα σπίτια του με βεβαίωση κατ' εξαίρεσιν κυκλοφορίας· από επίσημα χείλη όμως ακούμε περισσότερο την καραντίνα ως «υγειονομικό αποκλεισμό», για περιπτώσεις όπου ισχύουν αυστηρότερα μέτρα περιορισμού (π.χ. απαγορεύεται εντελώς η έξοδος από το χωριό ή τη δομή φιλοξενίας, και σου φέρνουν τα τρόφιμα στην πόρτα). Αυτή άλλωστε είναι και η αρχική σημασία: ο ναυτικός σε καραντίνα δεν έκοβε βόλτες στο λιμάνι.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2020)

Το *lockdown* είναι περισσότερο δημοσιογραφικός παρά τεχνικός όρος και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε σχέση με διαφορετικά πρωτόκολλα περιορισμού της κυκλοφορίας. Στην καθημερινή γλώσσα έχουμε κι εμείς την _*καραντίνα*_ με την ίδια ασάφεια. Επειδή ακριβώς δεν είναι τεχνικός όρος, δεν έχει σημασία αν κάποιος θέλει να το πει «*γενικό κλείσιμο*» ή κάτι άλλο. Απλώς θεώρησα υπερβολικό να πρέπει να στριμώξουμε την απόδοσή του σε κάτι εντελώς ξένο.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stay-at-home_order#Terminology


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 4, 2020)

Θα συμφωνήσω μ' αυτό.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2020)

...
OED blog: *Social change and linguistic change: the language of Covid-19*


----------



## dharvatis (May 7, 2020)

Έχουνε κι άλλοι πρόβλημα με το lockdown:


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2020)

...
What about the opposite of _lockdown_? Not _lock-up_, I guess.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2020)

Για το _Covidiot _προτέινω το *κοβιντουγάνι*: https://www.facebook.com/serafeim1/posts/10158059742867772


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Για το _Covidiot _προτέινω το *κοβιντουγάνι*: https://www.facebook.com/serafeim1/posts/10158059742867772


.....


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2020)

Προτιμώ το διαφανέστατο *κοβηλίθιος*, που έχει προταθεί από τις πρώτες ημέρες.

Δεν άργησε το urbandictionary.com να επινοήσει όρο, όχι ότι δεν είχε αφορμές. Το covidiot (κοβίντιοτ, από τον ιό Covid-19 και το idiot, βλέπε ηλίθιος), σε ελεύθερη ελληνική μετάφραση θα μπορούσε να ήταν «κοβηλίθιος», «κορωνοηλίθιος», «κορωνοβλάκας» ή σκέτος πανηλίθιος για να ξεμπερδεύουμε.
https://www.philenews.com/f-me-apopsi/arthra-apo-f/article/905464/covidiot


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2020)

nickel said:


> Προτιμώ το διαφανέστατο *κοβηλίθιος*, που έχει προταθεί από τις πρώτες ημέρες.


Γούστα είναι αυτά, απλώς δεν συμφωνώ στον βαθμό διαφάνειας (αν κάποιος αγνοεί το αγγλικό, ιδίως).


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2020)

...
Old-New CoViD19 measurements (Europe)


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2020)

Αυτό με τη Βουλγαρία δεν το καταλαβαίνω (πάντως γράφω καθισμένη στην POANG μου).


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2020)

SBE said:


> Αυτό με τη Βουλγαρία δεν το καταλαβαίνω ...



https://simplifaster.com/articles/bulgarian-lunge-split-squat/


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 16, 2020)

daeman said:


> ...
> What about the opposite of _lockdown_? Not _lock-up_, I guess.



Ούτε «unlock-up»...

Τώρα όμως θυμήθηκα το επίθετο «unlockable», που μπορεί να σημαίνει είτε «κάτι που δεν κλειδώνεται» είτε «κάτι που ξεκλειδώνεται» (απ' όπου και τα _unlockables_, στοιχεία βιντεοπαιχνιδιών που αποκαλύπτονται ως επιβράβευση για κάποιο επίτευγμα του παίκτη).


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2020)

Λέξη της χρονιάς το *lockdown*, λένε οι άνθρωποι του λεξικού Collins. Αλλά περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι άλλες υποψηφιότητες.









The year of lockdown - Collins Dictionary Language Blog


The Collins' Word of the Year 2020 shortlist reflects how this year's pandemic has impacted our language and changed our behaviour and way of life.




blog.collinsdictionary.com


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2020)

Είναι πολλά τα πράγματα που θέλω να ανεβάσω σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά, με την ευκαιρία *της λέξης της χρονιάς* όπως αναδείχτηκε από την ψηφοφορία που κάνει κάθε χρόνο το ιστολόι του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, θα ήθελα να καταγράψω εδώ τις λέξεις της χρονιάς που μας κάνουν να σκεφτόμαστε την πανδημία. Στην παρένθεση ο αριθμός των ψήφων για την αντίστοιχη λέξη.

κορονοϊός (832)
λοκντάουν (596)
σκόιλ ελικικού (583)
καραντίνα (517)
COVID-19 (380)
πανδημία (291)
τηλεκπαίδευση (195)
ατομική ευθύνη (192)
κρούσματα (188)
μάσκα (185)
τηλεργασία (134)
ΜΕΘ (108)
εξ αποστάσεως (92)
μένουμε σπίτι (89)
κοβηλίθιος (86)
ασυμπτωματικός (85)
υποκείμενο νόσημα (78)
ανοσία αγέλης (75)
πολύ σχολαστικά (73)
κορονοπάρτι (71)
λοιμωξιολόγος (62)
κοινωνική απομάκρυνση/αποστασιοποίηση (61)
εμβόλιο (60)
τηλεδιάσκεψη (56)
ιχνηλάτηση (50)
διασωληνωμένοι (46)
click-away (44)
απαγόρευση συναθροίσεων (39)
άσκοπη μετακίνηση (36)
ευπαθείς ομάδες (32)
ορφανό κρούσμα (24)
καμπύλη (22)
ΕΟΔΥ (21)
ιικό φορτίο (21)
αρνητής (μάσκας) (20)
επιπεδοποίηση/επιπέδωση καμπύλης (18)
ράπιντ τεστ (18)
τεστ (18)
ντελίβερι (17)
θνητότητα/θνησιμότητα (15)
υγειονομικοί (14)
Πολιτική Προστασία (9)
μοριακό τεστ (8)
δεύτερο κύμα (5)
συρροή (5)
προσωπίδα (4)
νοσοκομείο αναφοράς (3)
άδεια ειδικού σκοπού (2)
γάντια (2)


----------



## cougr (Apr 11, 2021)

*ειδικοδημία*: απότομη και θεαματική αύξηση του αριθμού αυτών που νιώθουν και δηλώνουν ειδικοί σε θέματα για τα οποία έχουν μερική και επιφανειακή γνώση

*ξώμυτος: *αυτός που φοράει με λάθος τρόπο τη μάσκα

Τι σημαίνει αγκωναψία; - Οι λέξεις που έφερε ο κοροναϊός στη ζωή μας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2021)

*λουκετόψυχος:* ο υποστηρικτής μέτρων καραντίνας


----------



## cougr (May 31, 2021)

*Words we're watching: (Figurative) 'Super-Spreader'*

What to Know
_Super-spreader_ is a compound word that has increased in use in the era of COVID-19, but it is by no means a new word. _Super-spreader_ is often used in the context of disease (it refers to someone who is highly contagious and capable of spreading disease to an unusually large number of people), but its usage has also shifted to figurative social and ideological realms; someone might be a _super-spreader_ of narcissism or a _super-spreader_ of misinformation, for example.

Όλο το άρθρο εδώ.
( merriam-webster.com)


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2021)

*super-spreader = υπερμεταδότης*








super-spreader | English to Greek | Medical (general)


Translation help and terminology resource for the English to Greek term, super-spreader on the ProZ.com KudoZ™ translation network.



www.proz.com


----------



## cougr (Jun 1, 2021)

WHO goes Greek to rename coronavirus variants (DW)


----------



## cougr (Jun 15, 2021)

Βάξι (εκ του αγγλικού «vaxxie»)









Definition of vaxxie | New Word Suggestion | Collins Dictionary


Definition of vaxxie | New Word Suggestion | Collins Dictionary




www.collinsdictionary.com













Η «βάξι» είναι η νέα σέλφι- Τα social media γέμισαν εικόνες ανθρώπων που εμβολιάζονται | in.gr


Σιγά σιγά το ίντερνετ γεμίζει με εικόνες ανθρώπων που κάνουν το εμβόλιο και θέλουν να μοιραστούν τη σημαντική στιγμή με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.




www.in.gr


----------



## cougr (Jul 5, 2021)

*mockdown*
A half heated attempt to apply restrictions and rules to control the spread of Covid-19 (Coronavirus) Either applied too late, not strictly enough or too confusing, contradictory or involving some kind of tier system that no one fully understands. Urban Dictionary


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2021)

μουσαντίνα


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2021)

cougr said:


> *mockdown*
> A half heated attempt to apply restrictions and rules to control the spread of Covid-19 (Coronavirus) Either applied too late, not strictly enough or too confusing, contradictory or involving some kind of tier system that no one fully understands. Urban Dictionary


Α, το συστημα Αγγλίας δηλαδή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 11, 2021)

«Half-heated» ή «half-hearted»; Το «μισοζεσταμένος» δεν ακούγεται εντελώς λάθος στα ελληνικά.


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> «Half-heated» ή «half-hearted»; Το «μισοζεσταμένος» δεν ακούγεται εντελώς λάθος στα ελληνικά.



Ούτε που το πρόσεξα το «half-heated» Σίγουρα είναι λάθος.
Στα ελληνικά καλό είναι και το «μισόθερμος» ☺


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2021)

SBE said:


> Α, το συστημα Αγγλίας δηλαδή.



Μόνο Αγγλίας. Παντού θα έλεγα.


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2021)

Earion said:


> μουσαντίνα


Μουσαντίνα ή μουφαντίνα;


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> «Half-heated» ή «half-hearted»; Το «μισοζεσταμένος» δεν ακούγεται εντελώς λάθος στα ελληνικά.



Ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι μάλλον εννοούσε "half-baked".


----------



## cougr (Jul 22, 2021)

Long COVID

*Long COVID*, also known as *post-COVID-19 syndrome*, *post-acute sequelae of COVID-19* (*PASC*), *chronic COVID syndrome* (*CCS*) and *long-haul COVID*,[1][2][3] is a condition characterized by long-term sequelae—appearing or persisting after the typical convalescence period—of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19









Long COVID - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 25, 2021)

Στα ελληνικά αρχίζει να διαδίδεται το «παρατεταμένη Covid».


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2021)

Ο ιός είναι θηλυκού γένους;


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2021)

Co(rona)Vi(rus)D(isease), η νόσος.


----------



## cougr (Jul 27, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Στα ελληνικά αρχίζει να διαδίδεται το «παρατεταμένη Covid».



Δείχνει να κερδίζει έδαφος και το «μακρά Covid».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2021)

cougr said:


> Δείχνει να κερδίζει έδαφος και το «μακρά Covid».


H Κόβιντ μακρά, ο δε βίος βραχύς.


----------



## cougr (Jul 29, 2021)

Zazula said:


> H Κόβιντ μακρά, ο δε βίος βραχύς.


Πρώτα είχαμε το «Ars longa, vita brevis».
Τώρα έχουμε και το «SARS-CoV-2 longa, vita brevis»


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 30, 2021)

cougr said:


> Πρώτα είχαμε το «Ars longa, vita brevis».
> Τώρα έχουμε και το «SARS-CoV-2 longa, vita brevis»


Και σκέτο «SARS longa» - το σύνδρομο είναι μακρύ, όχι ο ιός


----------



## cougr (Jul 31, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Και σκέτο «SARS longa» - το σύνδρομο είναι μακρύ, όχι ο ιός



Είναι μεγάλη ιστορία. Είχα στο νου μου αυτό που λες αλλά επειδή το SARS και το COVID είναι διαφορετικές παθήσεις, κι εξάλλου το "long SARS" ως όρος δεν είναι και τόσο διαδεδομένος, χρησιμοποίησα το SARS-COV-2 δήθεν ως μετωνυμία του COVID. Στην αρχή είχα σκεφτεί να γράψω SARS-COV-2 infection ή post viral syndrome αλλά ήταν μακρυνάρια και δεν ακουγόταν ωραία μαζί με το "longa" κι έτσι τα απέρριψα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/OfficialQI/posts/4790616190952879




Bin*n*oculated, methinks.


----------



## cougr (Oct 23, 2021)

Nine Pandemic Words That Almost No One Gets Right​Actually, you’re probably not in quarantine.

"Whichever direction the pendulum swings, for the first few days after your symptoms start, you’re going to be in … *quarantine*, right? Sadly, no. Two years into our run with COVID, that’s still one of the terms we most commonly mess up."









Nine Pandemic Words That Almost No One Gets Right


Actually, you’re probably not in quarantine.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## antongoun (Nov 30, 2021)

*αντιδιασωληνωτής*

Πρόκειται για οργανωμένες ομάδες αντιδιασωληνωτών. Έχουμε επισημάνει το θέμα στο υπουργείο Υγείας και δυστυχώς μας έχουν αγνοήσει. Όλους αυτούς τους μήνες υπάρχει κλιμάκωση του φαινομένου, καθώς έχουν γίνει εισβολές σε αρκετά νοσοκομεία. [...] 25 άτομα μπήκαν στο νοσοκομείο και 4 από αυτούς κατάφεραν να μπουν μέσα στην πνευμονολογική κλινική, λέγοντας πως είναι θεματοφύλακες του Συντάγματος και ζητούσαν να μην διασωληνωθεί μια ασθενής. Το περιστατικό έληξε με την παρέμβαση της αστυνομίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 30, 2021)

cougr said:


> Nine Pandemic Words That Almost No One Gets Right​Actually, you’re probably not in quarantine.
> 
> "Whichever direction the pendulum swings, for the first few days after your symptoms start, you’re going to be in … *quarantine*, right? Sadly, no. Two years into our run with COVID, that’s still one of the terms we most commonly mess up."
> 
> ...


Ξέχασα να το διαβάσω αυτό όταν το ανέβασες, και το διάβασα μόλις σήμερα - εξαιρετικό, όπως όλα τα άρθρα του _Atlantic _(σας συνιστώ να γραφτείτε συνδρομητές αν δεν είστε ήδη!)


----------



## cougr (Dec 1, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Νια μαζέψουμε και τις δικές μας καινούργιες λέξεις, π.χ.:
> 
> *κορονιασμένος*: μολυσμένος από κοροναϊό
> *ξεκορονιάζω*: απολυμαίνω (π.χ. ψώνια) για να απαλλάξω από κοροναϊό
> ...


Κορονοφέξαλα: οι αντιεπιστημονικές ανοησίες και ψευδείς ειδήσεις/ πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον κορονοϊό και το covid.

Κορονομαλάκες/ κορονοευήθεις: αυτοί που διαδίδουν ή πιστεύουν τα παραπάνω.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 1, 2021)

*καραντινόπαιδα *= τα παιδιά που η ζωή/ανάπτυξή τους επηρεάστηκε από την καραντίνα (σήμερα χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη λέξη η κουμπάρα μου, μιλώντας για παιδιά που πήγαν τον Σεπτέμβρη πρώτη φορά παιδικό σταθμό - αλλά μπορεί να ειπωθεί και για άλλες ηλικίες)


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2021)

*ΜΕΘίστας*. Σήμερα την πρωτάκουσα την εξειδίκευση. Θα μου πείτε «Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ» και θα απαντήσω «Κάλλιο ποτέ».


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 17, 2021)

Ο ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΞΩΜΥΤΕΜΕΝΟΥ

_Ξωμύτης κι αν εγύρναγα
κοβιντουγάνι κι έτσι
τα νώτα μου δε φύλαγα
τώρα ποιος να μου φταίξει;

Με τα κορονοφέξαλα
με πνίξαν οι μπαρίστας
βυθίστηκα στα έξαλλα
κατέληξα ΜΕΘίστας

Κορονιασμένος τώρα πια
μα όχι κοβευήθης
ξεκορονιάζω και τ’ αγγειά
ως ύποπτος συνήθης!_


----------



## cougr (Dec 30, 2021)

RAT (plural RATs): rapid antigen test


----------



## cougr (Jan 5, 2022)

Flurona: the condition of having Covid-19 and the flu simultaneously.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Jan 12, 2022)

*Before Times*:
The term _Before Times_ has become a go-to expression of nostalgia for how things used to be pre-COVID-19. This term made its appearance long before the coronavirus pandemic and has long carried an association with stories of apocalypse scenarios, notably in a _Star Trek_ episode in which the _Before Time_ was a period before a plague killed a planet's adults. An older sense of _beforetime_, meaning “formerly,” dates back to the 13th century. Now the term is often invoked when reminiscing of the time before the lockdowns of 2020.

Current Usage of 'Before Times'​Remember the _Before Time_? Or, as we tend to say now, the _Before Times_ (or even _beforetimes_)? In the COVID-19 era, the phrase has become a go-to term that expresses nostalgia for how things used to be—before masks and social distancing, when we could occupy restaurants and concert halls without risking the spread of disease.





__





Remembering How It Was in the 'Before Times'


A word for the long-ago and what seems like long ago.




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## cougr (Jan 29, 2022)

Blursday
The name of the day of the week when you do not know what day of the week it is, because the pandemic has distorted or abandoned all sense of time. 
(Urbandictionary.com)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2022)

cougr said:


> Blursday
> The name of the day of the week when you do not know what day of the week it is, because the pandemic has distorted or abandoned all sense of time.
> (Urbandictionary.com)


Μερικοί που δεν είναι μεταφραστές περίμεναν τον κορονοϊό για να ανακαλύψουν τι είναι Blursday...


----------



## cougr (Feb 2, 2022)

*Kosk *(mask)






https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/02/01/south-korea-nose-mask/


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2022)

*Son of Omicron:*
Nickname (and I believe a misnomer) of the BA.2 sub-variant strain of Omicron.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 26, 2022)

cougr said:


> *Son of Omicron:*
> Nickname (and I believe a misnomer) of the BA.2 sub-variant strain of Omicron.


Κάτι σαν το σχολικό ανέκδοτο «Πώς λέγεται ο γιος του νι; Nissan!»


----------



## cougr (Mar 1, 2022)

*COVID toe/toes*
A painful skin condition causing discoloration and swelling of the toes affecting some people infected with the COVID virus. May also affect the fingers.








Patient Buzz: Are COVID Toes a True Symptom of COVID-19?


EPI Health has graciously supported the COVID-19 News and Resource Center. USA TODAY and countless other media outlets have recently covered a dermatological phenomenon called COVID toes. Are COVID...




nextstepsinderm.com


----------



## cougr (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2022)

cougr said:


> *COVID toe/toes*
> A painful skin condition causing discoloration and swelling of the toes affecting some people infected with the COVID virus. May also affect the fingers.
> 
> 
> ...


Βέβαια απ' την άλλη: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2022/02/28/covid-toes-may-nothing-chilblains/


----------



## cougr (Mar 9, 2022)

*Κορονοκοπέλι *_ουδέτερο_
(Κρητικά, λαϊκότροπο) Ο κορονοϊός
«Ήντα κάνουμε με το κορονοκοπέλι» – Οι οδηγίες πρόληψης του κορονοϊού στα κρητικά!​


----------



## cougr (Mar 12, 2022)

Deltacron​Deltacron, as the portmanteau suggests, is a Covid variant that contains elements of Delta and Omicron – in other words, it contains genes from both variants, making it what is known as a recombinant virus.


----------



## cougr (May 11, 2022)

*Coronaphobia*

...we define _coronaphobia_ as an excessive triggered response of fear of contracting the virus causing COVID-19, leading to accompanied excessive concern over physiological symptoms, significant stress about personal and occupational loss, increased reassurance and safety seeking behaviors, and avoidance of public places and situations, causing marked impairment in daily life functioning. ...








Understanding coronaphobia


COVID-19 pandemic, in addition to being a global health emergency, has multiple socioeconomic and psychological ramifications. COVID-19 research and media reports have revealed a rise in fears related to contracting the virus. Though fear is a common ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## cougr (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Nov 11, 2022)

*Novid*

• someone who has never had covid


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm a novid! I'm a novid! I've found a name for what I am. Εύχομαι να μείνω ακοβίδιστος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 12, 2022)

nickel said:


> I'm a novid! I'm a novid! I've found a name for what I am. Εύχομαι να μείνω ακοβίδιστος.


Είμαστε λίγοι και λιγοστεύουμε όσοι δεν χτυπηθήκαμε απ' την οβίδα του ιού…

Αν και η λέξη ερμηνεύεται επίσης ως «δεν τραβάω βιντεάκια με το κινητό σε συναυλίες».


----------

